# Central FL HO race on 6-5-10 in St. Cloud



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

MONTHLY HO SLOT CAR RACE AT LEO'S ON THE DOUBLE L TRACK. Track opens at 3:00pm. Will open at 1:00 pm if you call ahead and say you are coming.

IROC ( TYCO 440X2 - Protech ) 

TOY CERAMIC ( TYCO 440X2 - TOMY TURBO & LIFE LIKE M CHASSIS ) 

TOY NEO ( TOMY SRT ) 

SPEC STORM 

6 ohm MODIFIED


THE FIELD WILL DIVIDED INTO NOVICE & EXPERT IF ENOUGH RACERS PERMITS


CARS , CONTROLLERS & PARTS ALWAYS AVAILABLE AT THE TRACK 



LEO'S ADDRESS IS 3306 GATOR BAY CREEK BLVD ST CLOUD FL. 34772 (Gator Bay Creek is off 192 on the east side of St Cloud it's easy to get from I-95 to 192 - 1-4 or I-75 to Turnpike south to 192 east or Turnpike North to 192 east or you can Mapquest it


LEO (407) 498 0297


----------

